# November 2009 - Puppy Photo Contest - Vote Here



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

KRayl gets my vote for the awesome shot and effects.

Also... Cannondog I love your dog.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

geoff_rey said:


> also... Cannondog I Love Your Dog.


Thank You


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It wouldn't let me vote for more than one. : (


----------

